# Heavy Haulage Unit



## tiking

Here i a Heavy Haulage combo I built some time ago. I used two Scania kits to build the tractor unit with lots of scratch building materials. The trailer is scratch built. I used the undercarriage 3 axle wheel base from another trailer. I am still looking for a machine to transport on this beast. Difficult to find. So I have concocted a load that is easily adaptable to the trailer. Will work on that later. The results:


----------



## tiking




----------



## tiking




----------



## walsing

Amazing work as always!


----------



## kdaracal

You're a machine. I love your eye for detail. Makes your models look real. Especially when photographed in sunlight. If not for the foam-board edge, I cannot tell where reality ends and the fun begins.


----------



## Maritain

That's looks so real!


----------



## dge467

Another great build tiking! Very realistic looking. My favorite one so far!


----------



## SteveR

Bibendum!


----------



## tiking

Thanks for looking guys.


----------



## Zombie_61

Your skills as a modeler are apparent; your results speak for themselves. But what really impresses me about your dioramas are your attention to detail and your eye for composition. The bases you put together not only create a believable scenario, but they focus the attention on the main subject rather than drawing focus away from it, and do so without being obvious or obscuring the main subject. It's always a pleasure to view your work!


----------



## tiking

Zombie_61 said:


> Your skills as a modeler are apparent; your results speak for themselves. But what really impresses me about your dioramas are your attention to detail and your eye for composition. The bases you put together not only create a believable scenario, but they focus the attention on the main subject rather than drawing focus away from it, and do so without being obvious or obscuring the main subject. It's always a pleasure to view your work!


Thanks for your kind words of inspiration. I do strive to be better than before but sometimes it gets nerve racking.  Much appreciation. My photo ability still needs a lot of practice, but I am getting there slowly.


----------



## tiking

dge467 said:


> Another great build tiking! Very realistic looking. My favorite one so far!


Thanks. It is mine too. I'm working a small load for it until I can find a 1/24 scale front loader at a reasonable price.


----------



## John P

Exceptionell!


----------



## tiking

Thanks John.


----------



## rowdylex

Amazing, the detail looks so real.


----------



## tiking

Thanks for that.


----------



## guinnesspeanut

*Front loader..*

You've gone this far, why not scratch build the loader too? There's plenty of larger, old construction toys out there at reasonable prices. I took a quick look on ebay and found a Cast iron John Deere tractor replica , $19.87 or best offer. If they didn't goof on the scale, I bet you could make it amazing with this... You'd need to find an appropriate bucket, but I'm sure they're everywhere. Type the same words I did and see for yourself.


----------



## tiking

Thanks for the tip. I do not have the energy to scratch build one. Sorry .


----------



## roadskare63

another superb job TK!!!...that thing looks like it'z had a wicked hard life...again with ALL the detailz!!!


----------



## tiking

roadskare63 said:


> another superb job TK!!!...that thing looks like it'z had a wicked hard life...again with ALL the detailz!!!


Thanks. That is basically my theme for all my trucks. I am not one for shinning new model trucks. I like my models to look used or well worked.


----------



## tiking

I would prefer a front loader, but I wanted to try something else. I put together this little test. I decided to do a temporary load. As I have heard heavy Haulage companies do temporary conversions for their trailers, even if they were not made to transport them. They would modify or make temporary support or locking systems to help with their odd assignments. So here is my version of such. The supports are put in place with a mount lock( have not made them yet) unto the trailer beams on all four side. These are easily removable by lifting these brackets off with a small crane or hoist mechanism.


----------



## tiking




----------



## Zombie_61

tiking said:


> I would prefer a front loader...


I can understand why a front loader or other type of heavy equipment might appear to be more impressive visually but, in my opinion, with your talent and the realistic results you achieve just about any load would be equally impressive.



tiking said:


> As I have heard heavy Haulage companies do temporary conversions for their trailers, even if they were not made to transport them. They would modify or make temporary support or locking systems to help with their odd assignments.


Oh, absolutely. The last company I worked for processed steel and steel alloy parts that were often large, heavy, and awkward, including the primary components that comprised the solid rocket boosters that launched each space shuttle into orbit (11 per booster excluding the nose cap and exhaust nozzle hardware), the larger of which were roughly 12' in diameter and 14'-15' tall. Between the companies that manufactured such parts and the trucking companies hired to transport them, I've seen some truly unique solutions to moving these things around; from an engineering perspective the racks, fixtures, and other transport devices were often as impressive as the parts themselves. Seeing the preliminary work you've done here brings back some good memories. :thumbsup:


----------



## tiking

Thanks for the bit of info. I do appreciate it.


----------



## bucwheat

How do you get your tires to look real(used)?


----------



## tiking

bucwheat said:


> How do you get your tires to look real(used)?


I used real dirt and black pigment. I just take the tire and brush them on; depending on the effect I want I also spray on a light cover of dark earth Humbrol spray paint. I do not own an airbrush, so everything is done from a rattle can. Simple as that. I guess it helps that the tires are real rubber.


----------



## nathanweyer

Wow! That truck is awesome! In reality, I think that kind of truck is using on heavy hauling jobs. Because it can carry and tow heavy equipments. Anyway, your rig is very cool.


----------



## tiking

Thank u kindly for comments.


----------



## Domb1972

Awsome Detail!


----------



## tiking

Thank you kindly. Much appreciated.


----------



## tiking

nathanweyer said:


> Wow! That truck is awesome! In reality, I think that kind of truck is using on heavy hauling jobs. Because it can carry and tow heavy equipments. Anyway, your rig is very cool.


Thank you for the encouraging comment. Also thanks for the link.


----------



## Diablo_Fire

Very nice work. Great detail.


----------



## tiking

Thanks for dropping in.


----------



## -Hemi-

That's whole model only needs one more thing.. a LOAD. it looks so real I had to press myself to "find" details that say its a model........ BESIDES the edge of the board it sets one, WOW!


----------



## scotpens

-Hemi- said:


> That's whole model only needs one more thing.. a LOAD. it looks so real I had to press myself to "find" details that say its a model........ BESIDES the edge of the board it sets one, WOW!


Your attention to detail is nothing short of amazing. The only bits that give it away as a model are the yellow signs on the truck cab, which look perhaps just a little too clean (compared to something like this, for example). But that's really nitpicking.


----------



## Zombie_61

scotpens said:


> ...The only bits that give it away as a model are the yellow signs on the truck cab, which look perhaps just a little too clean...


That's just because they're new. You should've seen the _old_ signs. :lol:


----------



## tiking

Zombie_61 said:


> That's just because they're new. You should've seen the _old_ signs. :lol:


You pretty much nailed it for the reason. Hahaha! The station manager got tired of the complaints and got new signs. 

Thanks everyone for the comments. I appreciate it.


----------



## -Hemi-

I'm sorry, I didn't see the posting with the "pipe" load. any plans for that as far as making it look a bit more heavy? Or even weathered some? This whole model, loaded or unloaded is a serious sight of workmanship! From the front of the rig/tractor itself, does the second set of axles also "steer" they look as tho, they do!

Which is an AWESOME touch too!


----------



## tiking

-Hemi- said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't see the posting with the "pipe" load. any plans for that as far as making it look a bit more heavy? Or even weathered some? This whole model, loaded or unloaded is a serious sight of workmanship! From the front of the rig/tractor itself, does the second set of axles also "steer" they look as tho, they do!
> 
> Which is an AWESOME touch too!



Thanks for the kind words. The pipe load was just used as a test. It will not be used. I will love to see a front loader in 1/24 but have not been able to find one. So I have to come up with something else. 

The second axle is in sync with the front axle. So they do turn. The whole model took some weeks to complete but there was many modifying and scratch building done. Lots of putting the jig-saw pieces together as I used pieces from other kits as well.


----------



## -Hemi-

Your welcome! If not a front loader in 1/24th hows a bout a overhead crane, to load the trailer? That's a bit of work, BUT it would lead to great sough sights to see the fine details like you've added to the truck.....Just a thought.

I myself, do A LOT of "heavy" modeling in the railroad work of models, in HO scale (yes a bit smaller) but to the same extent, I don't fret over things like this, I set out to scratchbuild them, and as seen here, you've definitely got the talent to do just that! Scratchbuild an overhead crane, and transom.


----------



## tiking

-Hemi- said:


> Your welcome! If not a front loader in 1/24th hows a bout a overhead crane, to load the trailer? That's a bit of work, BUT it would lead to great sough sights to see the fine details like you've added to the truck.....Just a thought.
> 
> I myself, do A LOT of "heavy" modeling in the railroad work of models, in HO scale (yes a bit smaller) but to the same extent, I don't fret over things like this, I set out to scratchbuild them, and as seen here, you've definitely got the talent to do just that! Scratchbuild an overhead crane, and transom.


I could try but seriously I just do not have the time. I used to scratch build a lot in 1/35. Back then I built US military soft-skin but now with family and work, there is hardly enough time. Although I am still working on my Close contact( named change to circumstances) dio.


----------



## -Hemi-

You could always look into "G Scale" train stuff, I BET you could find a kit made to that scale which is really close to 1:24th-1:25th.....Just a thought....That is, if scratch building isn't gonna be possible with time and such....


----------



## tiking

-Hemi- said:


> You could always look into "G Scale" train stuff, I BET you could find a kit made to that scale which is really close to 1:24th-1:25th.....Just a thought....That is, if scratch building isn't gonna be possible with time and such....


Yeah. Thought of that but have not found one yet. If you do manage to find one or something close please let me know.


----------

